# Alternatives to the Tektro RL520 long pull brake levers for drop-bar bikes?



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Seems like the Tektro RL520 long pull brakes are the only game in town if you want drop bars on a mountain bike using long-pull disc brakes.

So, is everyone using road disc brakes on their drop-bar mtb's? 

What other options are there for long-pull levers? I prefer the ergonomics of Sram's levers, and I want choices!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Dia Compe makes a set, I can't remember the model number. I've used them with V-brakes and they worked well. I have them in my parts bin, I'll try and get to them and get the model number.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hydraulics? I don't know enough about road brakes to know if the SRAM hydraulic drop bar levers and shifters are compatible with SRAM hydraulic disc brakes. Of course, with something like this, it gets into money too. Is it worth it to spend a grip load on a break lever that works with your current disc brakes when a not brake caliper will be cheaper?


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

watts888 said:


> Hydraulics? I don't know enough about road brakes to know if the SRAM hydraulic drop bar levers and shifters are compatible with SRAM hydraulic disc brakes. Of course, with something like this, it gets into money too. Is it worth it to spend a grip load on a break lever that works with your current disc brakes when a not brake caliper will be cheaper?


In this case, I'm talking mechanicals. My specific brakes are the Avid BB7 MTN brakes. I am considering getting new calipers and levers, but would rather just buy levers.


----------



## SurlyNate (Mar 16, 2006)

SRAM makes dummy levers/hoods, but they're based off of a road pull caliper.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

I may have answered my own question, but Cane Creek makes the Drop V lever. A bit nicer ergonomically than the Dia Compe's and the Tektros. Another option.

I was hoping for a SRAM long-pull lever, or a cool USA-made (or Canada/UK/AU made) lever a-la Paul Components or whatever. Gevenalle kind of fits the bill, but they just replace the bushings in the Tektro levers.

At any rate, good to know the options!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mdilthey said:


> I may have answered my own question, but Cane Creek makes the Drop V lever. A bit nicer ergonomically than the Dia Compe's and the Tektros. Another option.
> 
> I was hoping for a SRAM long-pull lever, or a cool USA-made (or Canada/UK/AU made) lever a-la Paul Components or whatever. Gevenalle kind of fits the bill, but they just replace the bushings in the Tektro levers.
> 
> At any rate, good to know the options!


Gevenalle GX levers have an added short pull cable stop in them, so you can use them with either short or long pull calipers. I just installed a set on my Vaya with BB7 mtn calipers.

Honestly, though, it makes more sense these days to start with the levers that you want and then choose calipers. Avid BB7's come in both road and mtn flavors. TRP offers the Spyke/Spyre which are basically the same caliper with different cable pulls. Or, you could go hydraulic. Both Shimano and SRAM are offering hydro levers nowadays. Up until recently, the calipers were just mtn calipers, but now you're starting to see road-specific "flat mount" calipers. But as I understand it, you can use one of that brand's mtn calipers, too. So long as the hydro fluid is the same, you can interchange calipers and levers.


----------

